# low 3.5mm jack audio



## iamnot (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone else think that value from the 3.5mm jack is low? I first thought it was the headset I was using but after trying 3 different pair and a aux cable for my car stereo the audio from them seem low. Is there any way to increase audio loudness


----------



## arlancam509 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had my Spectrum for about 2 weeks now. I am coming from a samsung fascinate (with teamhacksung's ICS build 6.5) and my Spectrum is quite a bit louder through the 3.5 jack. I don't know how to make it louder. 
My reply sure doesn't help you - except maybe to say that you might have gotten a bad handset. Hopefully, someone else will chime in with some good advice.


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

Purchase Winamp Pro on the Android Market and play around with the equalizer. I'm a UPS driver and I have one ear bud in for at least 12 hours a day. IME you get a significant volume increase while using Winamp Pro. I purchase all my MP3's on Amazon and I used to use the Amazon Cloud player until I got on the Spectrum full time. I, while trying to decide if Winamp makes much of a difference, switched back and forth between Cloud player and Winamp Pro and without doubt Winamp Pro boost the sound as well as improves the sound if your willing to spend the time to tweak the eq and save some custom presets.

Keep us updated...


----------



## iamnot (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks for the responses, will try winamp pro


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

How about flashing the beats audio zip?

Whoops. Wrong forum. (if you're rooted, etc backup and give it a whirl tho... A link is on xda.. I saw it in Bionic section on Rootz)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Beats was ok, but it really wasn't all the customizable. I did find that an old titanium backup I had of the Cyanogen DSP apk from my Droid1 restored just fine on the stock spectrum and appears to work with no issues.


----------

